# Tried fresh, raw coconut.  Ewwww...



## chave982 (Oct 22, 2007)

So me and my girlfriend were fealing adventerous yesterday at Wegmans, and picked up some odd fruits that we've never tried before. One of these was a whole coconut. 

I've tried conconut plenty of times before..the kind that comes shredded and is used in cakes and cookies and such, but never fresh, non-processed. After about a half hour of opening the darn thing (used an assortment of knives, and eventually gave in to smashing it on the sidewalk), I tried a sliver of it, and promptly spit it out. To me, it tasted nothing like the "dessert coconut" that I'm so used to eating and enjoying. It was oddly crunchy in texture and just left a weird aftertaste. 

Has anyone else tried this and liked it? Maybe I'm just so used to the flavor of the sweetened kind that this just came as a shock to me...


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it is one of the most delicious things around.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 22, 2007)

GB said:


> I think it is one of the most delicious things around.


 
Ditto.

Drill a hole in the top to save the milk.  It's great for sunburn and tastes awesome.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 22, 2007)

It's a matter of taste.  I love coconut in every form.  I love the green ones for their sweet water and delicate cream. 

The brown ones are awesome to chew on as snacks and to give your jaws a good workout. 

I also like the ones that are extremely dry (we call it kopra).  It is the brown coconut that is further dried and is hard and you have to literally break it and then slowly chew it.  It's super sweet almost like a candy.  We also have shavings of it added to the Indian version of chex mix called Chivda.


----------



## candelbc (Oct 22, 2007)

I think fresh Coconut is like a great candy as well... 

I might have to get me one now...


----------

